# Can I have a long term residence in St Kitts / Nevis / Grenada / St Vincent etc with a Dominican passport?



## streetindex

I am curious to know how easily I could buy/rent a place in St Kitts, Nevis, Grenada, St Vincent etc. as a passport holding citizen of Dominica? 

I know they all share the CARICOM passport for ease of travel, but what about actual long term residence? Thanks!


----------



## streetindex

If anyone is interested I found this:

A CARICOM National who wishes to or conduct the above activities in another CARICOM country can only do so pursuant to the relevant Community regime, or national laws.

The Organization of Eastern Caribbean States OECS an inter-governmental organization dedicated to economic harmonization and integration, protection of human and legal rights, and the encouragement of good governance between countries and territories in the Eastern Caribbean. The Revised Treaty of Basseterre secures free movement for citizens, for all citizens of protocol member states in the economic union area. That is *citizens from* Antigua and Barbuda, Dominica, Grenada, St. Kitts and Nevis, Saint Lucia and St. Vincent and the Grenadines. * This allows citizens to live and work in these member states without restrictions* and laws have been passed in all member states to give effect to this. Citizens from protocol member states must be treated in the same manner as the national of the country to which they move. There are no requirements to prove I can financially support myself in the country.

You will be granted entry into the country for an indefinite period. You will be given a stamp of ‘OECS free movement indefinite stay’ that allows you to stay and transact your personal business.


----------

